# Fake Omega 2298.80



## ohmega

G'Day,
I'm new to this site and signed up as I'm having some issues with ebay / paypal at the moment due to a dodgy ebay seller.
I bought the Omega Seamaster on the auction below from a guy in England (I'm in Australia) and what actually turned up is the watch photographed below.
Now I'm having to go through the claim process of proving that the watch is not correct and will need to go to a dealer and have them make a statement to this effect on their official letterhead etc.
I want to make sure the guy who sold it to me doesn't get away with it and obviously I want my money back too, so I thought I'd get myself extra evidence from some knowledgeable watch enthusiasts such as you lot and add this to my claim.
So basically, I need your opinions on if the watch photographed below is the Omega Seamaster listed in the auction. 
Any help / advise you can give me would be greatly appreciated.








http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290376682173&ru=http%3A%2F%2Fshop.ebay.co.uk%3A80%2F%3F_from%3DR40%26_trksid%3Dp3907.m38.l1313%26_nkw%3D290376682173%26_sacat%3DSee-All-Categories%26_fvi%3D1&_rdc=1

Thanks,
Shaun

PS
Once this is sorted and I get my money back, I'll be looking for the correct watch, so if anyone has one in exceptional condition, please PM me.


----------



## Barnaby

I reckon it's not going to be hard to prove that this is a fake - just get the back off and look at the movement. Also, any dealer will confirm it beyond the shadow of a doubt.

I would imagine, however, that the opinions of a bunch of guys on an anonymous forum are not going to have much weight, especially as all we have to go on are some grainy pictures. The ones from the auction look more authentic than this thing. Your seller probably stole them from somewhere else.


----------



## ohmega

Barnaby said:


> I reckon it's not going to be hard to prove that this is a fake - just get the back off and look at the movement. Also, any dealer will confirm it beyond the shadow of a doubt.
> 
> I would imagine, however, that the opinions of a bunch of guys on an anonymous forum are not going to have much weight, especially as all we have to go on are some grainy pictures. The ones from the auction look more authentic than this thing. Your seller probably stole them from somewhere else.


Thanks Barnaby,
You're right that it isn't hard to prove that it's a fake. You're also right that an internet forum is not going to hold much weight, but Paypal have proceedures they need to go through before they go and kick this dude's butt, and I'm just trying to make it as black and white as I can for them.
I figure every bit of Info I can give them makes it that little bit easier, because honestly, I really need my money back, and I'd hate for this guy to get away with it.

I thought if several people simply said, "yes, that's defintely *not* an Omega" it'd have to help a little.

Cheers.


----------



## nikolai

Yes, that's definitely *not* an Omega.

Very poor copy.


----------



## johnjoux

Super cheap fake... omega didnt even produce this model with gold hands


----------



## raisedbyrats

I suggest you also post this in the Omega Forum

You might like to browse the WUS Sales Corner


----------



## 04jtb

That is an obvious and very poor fake.


----------



## Blacksheep

Surely paypal can see the photos aren't even the same though - the writing by the date display is totally different? Having said that paypal can be a law unto themselves...


----------



## Seele

I hope you still have the packaging as well, it has to be your burden of proof that the watch actually came out of that packet, rather than you took the genuine Omega, then got a copy and then cried foul.


----------



## alexd

yeah two different watches, that really sucks


----------



## watchking1

Totally different watch but what is more disturbing is why *you* haven't left a big, fat negative feedback for the seller??? o|o|o|


----------



## ohmega

Thanks Guys,
Paypal sorted and refund given. 
Thanks to everyone that took the time to make a post!!
Cheers.


----------

